# Looking to buy pedders suspension parts I need to know what.....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok I have a 05 GTO A4, and Im thinking of buying the pedders front suspension components. Now can someone please tell me what exactly do I need to deal with both front suspension. Like part #'s, etc etc.

The issue I need to tackle is I have the infamous strut rub issue, and even though my alighnment is good because these tires are about 2 months old with no more than 1,500 miles on them so they where already aligned, other issue is hte outside edges have feathering and or cupping wear.

So if someone can tell me what do I need thanks. Thomas


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Pedders as well as some others sell full front end kits and strut rub kits.

Most likely it is bad radius rod bushings though.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

If you have the coin, get poly stuff, like from Lovells. If you're doing strut tower bearings/bushings & radius rods with OEM rubber (like pedders stuff), they'll just collapse again.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I told you what you needed to do in your previous thread. Read the sticky on top by DMS there is alot of usefull information in it. And after you replace the bushings you'll need another alingment.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

*Gonna be buying front suspension components I need help...*

Ok I have a yellow jacket 05 a4 gto and I want to concentrate on the front suspension first. The car has 47,000 miles on it and the front suspension seems worn out weak, sagging, and bottoms out seems like and its not even lowered. I am the second owner and I looked at the repair history of the 1st owner and suspension hasnt been done looks like.

Now Pedders stuff seems good but Im just using the gto as a daily driver I wont be taking it to the track or anything, so seems like these monroe part # replacements are ok right? 

It looks like the link goes to back to the beggining, so jsut chose passanger cars, 2005 gto etc etc....

Monroe Electronic Shock Selector

Now these are only the struts right? So what other components do I need, something about boot and bump stop for the struts?, bushings, and what else? can someone please tell me bushings and other parts I should go ahead and replace, especially parts to deal with potential strut rub issue's. 

If Pedders other parts are the only company then thats fine but if anyone know of other companys let me know thanks. Ohh how about strut bushings does the monroe come with that?

Im going to be selling some items on ebay soon so I want to get the right parts for the front suspension, again I just want to replace the common parts to deal with strut rub and have good working suspension for daily driver. Thanks


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks.. Now the monroe struts I can for 66.00 bucks each, the lovells are 296.00 for the pair/both, so still more than the monroes, what you guys think about this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Monr...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3caf734c18

Now the lovells come with this "Bolts are included. BUMPSTOP AND BOOT KIT ARE INCLUDED." The monroes dont come with nothing, now do I have to get new bumpstops and boots?

Another question is what all components I should be getting, I know the struts being one of them, what else is there, let me type what I think and let me know if im missing something thanks. This is the first time I'll be doing suspension work on a car. Thanks

Struts
Strut bushings and bearings?
bumpstop n boots?

What else do i need? If someone can tell me the quanitys for each parts?


----------

